# exterior wood paint chips & craters. Can I fill it in with joint compound?



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

NO joint compound will soften up with any moisture. Try using a smaller grit sandpaper like 80 or 120.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't use JC outside it won't last.Use an exterior compound.Not interior/exterior they won't hold up well.This is what I use.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

I used 50 grit. did a few chips and gave up. I could put a new fascia board in the amount of time it would take me to sand all the chips.

so even if you prime, then put joint compound, then prime that, then paint, water will still get through?

I noticed the painter I hired years ago didn't even bother feathering the paint chips

So what would be a better way? skim coat with caulking instead?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I have used this on my own home with success, prime first, prime spackle, 2 top coats


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I have used ACE's window & door caulk to skim some small areas outside. Holding up good after 2 years. A good heat gun and a stiff sharp blade will also work pretty good.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

This is a job I looked at this summer where the home owner had used joint compound to fill some cracks in the top of the hand rail before priming and painting. Within 2 months time it looked like this. Joint compound outside does not work. 

In my option, caulk is the best option. It is harder to make it look smooth because caulk shrinks as it dries and can't really be sanded. I have seen it hold up well in your type of application though.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

pman6 said:


> so even if you prime, then put joint compound, then prime that, then paint, water will still get through?


First, you can't be perfect with all that, so usually some water will get through.

Second, even if you're perfect, we're not just worried about "water", we're worried about moisture and humidity. Yes I know those are both water, but it seems the connotation of your question was liquid water like flowing rain. The acrylic products you're using outside are not impervious to moisture and water vapor migration (they are not supposed to be). That won't hurt the paint or the wood, but it will hurt the joint compound. Compound must always stay dry. It can handle the amount of humidity in a bathroom for a short time, but outside, it can be just too much.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have a siding company come in a wrap them with coil stock and never have to mess with them again.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Have a siding company come in a wrap them with coil stock and never have to mess with them again.


Only if perfect. I'm actually working on a job right now where it wasn't done correctly (including silicone caulk against wood siding) and water is getting behind it. In that case, it's worse than not having it at all.


----------

